# The Hate Thread (2014/15 edition)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Dwight Howard is, STILL, a giant vagina.

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/10/29/7091145/kobe-bryant-dwight-howard-scuffle-la-lakers-houston-rockets


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

yup...A giant muscular vagina


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hate David Stern...


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I should move it to 14-15 thread


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Is this the most antecipated draft pool in recent years????

http://www.basketball-reference.com/draft/NBA_2014.html

What a bunch of scrubs!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this is why I seriously thought Randle had a shot at RoY...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@janiscarr: Ryan Kelly suffered a tear not just strain and will be out minimum of six weeks”


I hate his hamstring


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I hate his hamstring


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Playing against the Oklahoma City Thunder on Sunday night, Kevin Durant reportedly had some words for Howard according to Anthony Slater of The Oklahoman:
> 
> Lotta chirping between Thunder and Rockets right now. *Kevin Durant repeatedly to Dwight Howard: “You’re a p—-”
> *
> While this is what Durant reportedly said to Howard, numerous players have taken their fair shots at the All-Star center throughout his career. A couple seasons ago, Kevin Garnett reportedly told him to “paint your face, clown” during the playoffs and many have questioned if he can win a championship with his mentality.


http://www.lakersnation.com/kevin-durant-reportedly-tells-dwight-howard-youre-a-p/2014/11/17/

Lol. Even KD?!?!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I hate his hamstring


god damn it - please bring back alex mchechny


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Mark Cuban On Lakers: ‘I Just Hope They Suck Forever’*
> 
> On Tuesday, Cuban made an appearance on The Beast 980 with Fred Rogan and talked the current state of the Los Angeles Lakers franchise:
> 
> “As far as the Lakers go, I think there are going to be a lot of teams that are saying, ‘I’ve got a ton of cap room,’ and signing three big free agents to come play for them. Los Angeles has always been considered a destination city, so maybe they feel that’s a valid strategy. You know me, Fred. Personally, I just hope they suck forever.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/mark-cuban-on-lakers-i-just-hope-they-suck-forever/2014/11/18/

34 seasons. 1 championship...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

jealousy is an ugly emotion


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.lakersnation.com/mark-cuban-on-lakers-i-just-hope-they-suck-forever/2014/11/18/
> 
> 
> 
> 34 seasons. 1 championship...



What do you expect him to say? At least he's honest about it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Carmelo Anthony said he is a “New York Knick at heart” and agreed to re-sign with the National Basketball Association franchise.
> 
> “This organization has supported me and in return, I want to stay and build here with this city and my team,” the seven-time All-Star wrote on his website yesterday.
> 
> Anthony, 30, last month opted out of the final year of his contract with the Knicks to test the free-agent market. He traveled the country, *spurning offers from the Los Angeles Lakers, *Chicago Bulls and Houston Rockets to attempt to win a championship in New York.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-13/carmelo-anthony-agrees-to-rejoin-knicks-after-trying-free-agency.html

I admit taking a little pleasure watching Carmelo and the knixks stink up the place.
How much they stink, you ask? Well, they are (3-10) even worse than the Lakers (3-9)!!!!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

another Clarkson dnp


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersReporter: Brutal. RT @Lakers: [email protected] suffered a L Achilles injury today in practice. Suspected to be a rupture. He’s getting an MRI to confirm.


I hate this...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they need to bring back their old strength and conditioning coach


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

X is never going to be healthy. Just release him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I hate this...


'Tis but a scratch


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Looks like its time to update the avatar










Wait...this just gave me an idea.....WE CAN TAKE PARTS OF ALL THE INJURED PLAYERS TO MAKE ONE SUPER PLAYER!!!! DO IT MITCH!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Did Kobe Tell Teammates to Get out of the Way Before Last Shot of Regulation?


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2279016-did-kobe-tell-teammates-to-get-out-of-the-way-before-last-shot-of-regulation

Memo to Kobe: there was only one Larry Bird. And you ain't freaking Larry Bird.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> James Harden's poor defense continues to be hilarious


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/11/24/7278777/james-hardens-poor-defense-continues-to-be-hilarious

lol. Dude just doesn't give a ****.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2279016-did-kobe-tell-teammates-to-get-out-of-the-way-before-last-shot-of-regulation
> 
> Memo to Kobe: there was only one Larry Bird. And you ain't freaking Larry Bird.


http://deadspin.com/kobe-bryant-is-...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

deadspin too



> This moment, from yesterday's game between the Lakers and Denver Nuggets, is just perfect representation of Kobe Bryant's current relationship with his teammates.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

e-monk said:


> they need to bring back their old strength and conditioning coach


They need to do something. I am really surprised that nobody in Laker's management has even looked at the training, strength & conditioning, nutrition, medical, etc. staff to find out if there is something they are either doing or not doing that is contributing to all these injuries the past few years. I really think somebody should.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2014...load-of-star-guards-kyle-lowry-demar-derozan/



> TORONTO — Sports science is more pervasive than it has ever been in professional sports. The Toronto Raptors have one of the most respected practitioners in the field, Alex McKechnie, working for them. He is even listed as an assistant coach, an indicator of the importance of his expertise.


formerly of the Lakers



> In the summer of 2011, the Lakers chose not to renew McKechnie's contract as their athletic performance coordinator. The Toronto Raptors swooped in to hire him as their "Director of Sports Science" (per Broderick Turner of the Los Angeles Times).


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...outs-one-of-the-nbas-unsung-heroes-on-twitter

this one is on Jimmy


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/11/24/7278777/james-hardens-poor-defense-continues-to-be-hilarious
> 
> lol. Dude just doesn't give a ****.


Harden is from a LA and not an idiot like Pierce. Why should we hate him?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Harden is from a LA and not an idiot like Pierce. Why should we hate him?


I dont think its hate...gotta poke fun at players who arent Lakers while we secretly cry and wish they were on our team :yesyesyes:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I dont think its hate...gotta poke fun at players who arent Lakers while we secretly cry and wish they were on our team :yesyesyes:


We already have a SG who is a volume, low percentage chucker who plays no defense!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kobe playing 35 minutes shooting 33% from the floor + a Clarkson dnp - losing faith in Byron


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> losing faith in Byron





> Byron Scott's stubbornness may be the most frustrating thing about a Lakers team that is woeful, and yet somehow performing below expectations.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ple-plan-at-the-end-of-games-with-kobe-bryant


Its happening Jamel!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well obviously the Lakers are gonna suck no matter what Byron does but yeah he probably could do things a bit different.

The one vibe I get (which is totally unsubstantiated) is a "Good ol' Boys" club that only Byron and Kobe are a member of. Almost as if Kobe and Byron were having a private conversation they would have a good time talking shit about the other Lakers players.

It seems too buddy/buddy and not coach/player


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe he can play Kobe Wilt minutes until he breaks and then start putting a team philosophy into place


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ple-plan-at-the-end-of-games-with-kobe-bryant
> 
> 
> Its happening Jamel!


There is one thing that sets in stone- NBA fans are never happy with the coach on a losing team. He can have 7 girls and 4 paralyzed players on the roster, but he sucks if he can't win.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't have any illusions about the quality of the roster but I'm not a huge fan of his time management as it pertains to Clarkson - if you're going to suck get the young guy some burn - he's better than Ronnie Price by just about any measurable but Price who is 31 with no upside has played twice as many minutes - I just don't get it

I wouldn't characterize this stance as some fair weather fan turning on a coach, it's a legitimate criticism


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Well obviously the Lakers are gonna suck no matter what Byron does but yeah he probably could do things a bit different.
> 
> The one vibe I get (which is totally unsubstantiated) is a "Good ol' Boys" club that only Byron and Kobe are a member of. Almost as if Kobe and Byron were having a private conversation they would have a good time talking shit about the other Lakers players.
> 
> It seems too buddy/buddy and not coach/player


To be completely honest, i think this team is devoid of talent, unlike last year's team.

Yeah, yeah, i know i went on the record saying the Lakers could get into the playoffs, but i've opened my eyes since.

There are two players/type of players that the Lakers miss and had the previous season: a Jodie Meeks, who could drill the open 3 with ease (the Lakers have NO ONE who can do it with any kind of consistency) and a Pau Gasol type of low post jack-of-all-trades offensively.

Offensive-wise, the Lakers have two identical players (Kobe and Nick) and a bunch of scrubs. Not role players: SCRUBS! No one that can feed of Kobe. No one who can man the post on offense.

It's curtains, i tell you! Curtains!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> There is one thing that sets in stone- NBA fans are never happy with the coach on a losing team. He can have 7 girls and 4 paralyzed players on the roster, but he sucks if he can't win.


Thats great and all and I agree with you, but seriously, f*** D'Antoni. He's a glorified assistant coach with a book in the discount section of the Dollar Store. He fooled a couple of GM's into thinking he was the reason for success and not the floor general Peyton Manning of the NBA, Steve Nash in his "MVP" years.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats great and all and I agree with you, but seriously, f*** D'Antoni. He's a glorified assistant coach with a book in the discount section of the Dollar Store. He fooled a couple of GM's into thinking he was the reason for success and not the floor general Peyton Manning of the NBA, Steve Nash in his "MVP" years.


Which team is Mike D'Antoni currently coaching and how are they doing?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I wouldn't characterize this stance as some fair weather fan turning on a coach, it's a legitimate criticism


Who said it was?

Back when everyone was claiming pringles did a shitty job last year I kept mentioning that he was adequate and the Lakers wouldn't benefit in firing him. I said people (fair-weather and hardcore) would be criticizing his successor excessively as well, and will continue to do so until the Lakers are contenders again.

If it's not clear I'm right now, it will be very soon.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats great and all and I agree with you, but seriously, f*** D'Antoni. He's a glorified assistant coach with a book in the discount section of the Dollar Store. He fooled a couple of GM's into thinking he was the reason for success and not the floor general Peyton Manning of the NBA, Steve Nash in his "MVP" years.


For the record, I was against his hiring from day one when most of this board was stating he was the second best option after Phil. I was also against firing Mike Brown two weeks into the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Everyone thought D'antoni was a good hiring because they assumed Nash would be healthy and Dwight wasn't a bitch. I did too.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> For the record, I was against his hiring from day one when most of this board was stating he was the second best option after Phil. I was also against firing Mike Brown two weeks into the season.


I dont want to admit what I was thinking back then because I was very very wrong


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Kevin Garnett tried to bite Joakim Noah's hand


http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014/11/30/7311049/kevin-garnett-tries-to-bite-joakim-noahs-hand

lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

How crappy is the Eastern Conference?

The Los Angeles Lakers (4-13) have won ALL their games against Eastern team. Including the #1 ranked.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hey @Jamel Irief


"Nobody got a fair shake when D'Antoni was here."
http://www.lakersnation.com/antawn-jamison-nobody-got-a-fair-shake-with-mike-dantoni/2014/12/02/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I heard today on the radio that the Lakers were:
+5 points per 100 possessions on offense better and...
allowing 15 LESS points per 100 possessions on defense...

...when Kobe is not playing


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I heard today on the radio that the Lakers were:
> +5 points per 100 possessions on offense better and...
> allowing 15 LESS points per 100 possessions on defense...
> 
> ...when Kobe is not playing


It's been al over the net, bro.
Like, in:
https://medium.com/the-cauldron/kobe-bryant-is-hurting-the-lakers-7dd5b3b3fa13


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> It's been al over the net, bro.
> Like, in:
> https://medium.com/the-cauldron/kobe-bryant-is-hurting-the-lakers-7dd5b3b3fa13


that is a weird looking website Ive never heard of....What are you in Europe or something?Who reads that crap?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> that is a weird looking website Ive never heard of....What are you in Europe or something?Who reads that crap?


Got there from a link in bleacherreport.

And yes i'm in Europe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> And yes i'm in Europe.


I know :yesyesyes:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Dwyane Wade soars for put-back dunk over Kevin Love


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/12/25/7449703/dwyane-wade-soars-for-put-back-dunk-over-kevin-love/in/7213176

Kevin Love the Amazing Rebounder.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Chris Paul stares down Kevin Durant, who reminds him he's losing by 20


http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015/2/8/8002153/chris-paul-stares-down-kevin-durant-clippers-thunder-losing-by-20-homie/in/7765708

lol. You dumbass.


----------

